# Gun dog trainers recommendations



## AllTerrainAngler (Dec 4, 2016)

So for starters. I have 2 pups a 6mo GSP and 4mo Lab. 

The GSP has done basic obedience. Heel,Sit,"stay", and come. Currently working on whistle sits. I am looking for a trainer that i could possibly shadow and get pointers from. I have begun the FF process with a program a very well known trainer helped me with but with his schedule and mine its extremely difficult to get out and work dogs with him. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 7, 2016)

Never use come. Always use here. Here can be yelled three times louder that come. Also use a whistle


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Dec 8, 2016)

king killer delete said:


> Never use come. Always use here. Here can be yelled three times louder that come. Also use a whistle



I use here. I also never use stay. Instead it's a hard sit. Make sure dogs attention is on me or following the gun also.


----------

